# Some advice on dove hunting



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just wondering your opinion on taking my 1 year old Vizsla out dove hunting on the second week (getting away from all the hunters from opening week). I am mostly worried about how hot it is out there (102+ degrees). She is trained as a field dog (Quail, Chukar, Pheasant, etc.), but she seems to love the retrieve more than the hunt/point so I'm thinking she would be alright on a dove hunt. I'm also wondering your guys opinion on taking her out on the dove hunt as her first "real" hunt. She has been out in the dog training field with live planted pheasant/chukar/pigeons, but never an out in the wild sort of thing. Just wondering if it may mess with her mentality on us shooting birds she didn't point at.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If she has been shot over a lot then take her.
Its a different concept for these dogs to learn to watch the sky for falling birds, and mark them. Pick your shots wisely, so she has something to do. Don't be surprised if you have to walk out in the field with her to find the bird. It doesn't matter if you find it or she does, let her pick it up. Do a quick hunt before it gets to hot, and take her plenty of water.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this is a 2 simple answer - broke 2 gun - broke 2 upland birds - then 2 doves ducks & geese - I have V's because they R Pointers - PIKE picks up so many doves - but back 2 the station on sit mark !!! there is always a whine - they R versitle but start them out how U will hunt - Y I love V's - put them in the field - dove station or blind - if another pup is there - GAME ON !!!!!!!


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response guys. She has definitely been shot over a lot, we have her to stay on point until we fire a gun. 

I'll make sure to get her out of there before 8:30am before it gets scorching. Thanks again.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

8:30 were done by hours mate

8:30 maybe a pre day napper or snack ;D

that's very late on wild birds and starts

We up lines ready 2 stoppers before 1st light 

3 whistles short were in it hard 

fishing 4am is late mate 

This one 5 am and done ;D


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Isn't legal shooting time until 6:05am out here. Wish I could shoot that early


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

In the south we shoot late afternoon hunts - let the birds feed in the morning - rest & digest & come back in the evening - they do keep coming back - it is regional !!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We hunt hard last late afternoon early evening as well 

6:00am fire in the hole

5:30 am max am fields set and remote set in stone with drop stoppers pushing **** birds

8:30 dogs resting in the shade and drinking clean waters and cleaning birds then on ice 

If I am hunting going on 9am

I died trying  ;D

Or back sliding fresh oysters :-*

that zinc  ;D

holding natures powers

quail I use for sliders 

ps pup in the pic months old golden lapper crapper house mutt

all said he could not hunt 

owner was dull as a dirt ice skating rink  ;D lmao

worked him 6 days max alone one push 21 quail

some fun


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

In Texas one-half hour before sunrise to sunset is legal shoot time for migratory birds. 
You will have some lakes that have special rules, so you need to read all the regulations for the area your hunting.
Texas is split up into 3 zones for dove hunting, and then you have special white wing areas. You better know your boundaries.


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

She did great on the dove hunt. Like you said, occasional whining, but she had a great time. She was all over retrieving those birds and found atleast 4 I would have not found. Not to mention she retrieved birds for the other hunters we went with, they were impressed. One landed in a canal, all I saw was the splash of the bird, and than a giant splash from Reeka. 

Thanks for letting me feel confident in her going dove hunting.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This is great news" 

Great job mate

We can help some fun 

Greens heads are fun as well


----------

